
Understand Docker step by step. A tutorial repo for beginners - championshuttle
https://github.com/championshuttler/docker-basicLearning
======
championshuttle
Hello Everyone, I wrote a simple beginner tutorial for Docker, you can read
here [https://github.com/championshuttler/docker-
basicLearning](https://github.com/championshuttler/docker-basicLearning) or
[https://championshuttler.github.io/docker-
basicLearning](https://championshuttler.github.io/docker-basicLearning)

If you like it please do not forget to give the repo a ⭐.

Happy Open Source

------
hda111
“docker-compose up &” Never seen it with the & before. Why not use “-d”
instead?

